# Archery Design Engineer Opportunity



## BT Engineering (Jun 1, 2007)

Established archery manufacturer seeks creative, self-motivated professional to join Engineering team. Duties and responsibilities include product development and leading edge design within the archery industry including, but not limited to: crossbows, compound bows, arrows, accessories and new technologies. Successful candidate must have proven competence within the following qualifications:
• A passion for archery
• Keen knowledge and awareness of the archery market
• Strong computer skills
• 3D CAD experience
• Clear aptitude in all areas mechanical design
• B.S. in Mechanical Engineering preferred, plus 2 years mechanical design experience.
• Strong ability to organize, prioritize and develop multiple projects concurrently
• Proven team player; willing to work and communicate with others

Competitive compensation package includes; paid time off, healthcare, vision, dental and 50% matching 401K.

Email cover letter and resume to:

[email protected]


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

Does Bowtech offer internships as well? I'm a junior in college studying mechanical engineering technology and I'm looking for internships especially within the archery industry.


----------



## BT Engineering (Jun 1, 2007)

Bump


----------



## thepoplin (Jun 30, 2003)

whats the diff. between just engineering and engineering technology? i guess the lack of calculus?


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Sweet. CAD/CAM/ and HAM.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

BT Engineering said:


> Established archery manufacturer seeks creative, self-motivated professional to join Engineering team. Duties and responsibilities include product development and leading edge design within the archery industry including, but not limited to: crossbows, compound bows, arrows, accessories and new technologies. Successful candidate must have proven competence within the following qualifications:
> • A passion for archery
> • Keen knowledge and awareness of the archery market
> • Strong computer skills
> ...



Sounds like an awesome job opportunity for bright, young engineer!:cocktail: If I was 10 years younger and lived in Oregon, I'd be all over it!:becky:

Hey.... BT Engineering... are you the head of BT Engineering? If so, I have a question I'd like to ask you. Can you PM me when you get the chance? It's about a new product idea/concept.

Thanks.

-ZA


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

thepoplin said:


> whats the diff. between just engineering and engineering technology? i guess the lack of calculus?



I'd say 2 years! :wink:


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

3 yrs Design
solidworks CAD
2 yrs as a CNC machinist prior to going back to school for BSE Mech


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> 3 yrs Design
> solidworks CAD
> 2 yrs as a CNC machinist prior to going back to school for BSE Mech


You wanna move to Oregon?:wink:

-ZA


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dgutter said:


> Does Bowtech offer internships as well? I'm a junior in college studying mechanical engineering technology and I'm looking for internships especially within the archery industry.


I would like to know as well. I've dove head first into the archery industry and love playing with bows. Im only a first year ME student but would drop my sales job at an archery shop for an opportunity like that. Im out of class in 2 weeks and i would drop everything to move to oregon. plus it ain't that far.



thepoplin said:


> whats the diff. between just engineering and engineering technology? i guess the lack of calculus?


Mechanical engineering consists more of the computer work while a mechanical engineering technology is more of the hands on engineering work. very similiar classes with more hands on work in the MET curriculum.


----------



## thepoplin (Jun 30, 2003)

sneak1413 said:


> Mechanical engineering consists more of the computer work while a mechanical engineering technology is more of the hands on engineering work. very similiar classes with more hands on work in the MET curriculum.


Erm... after 3 years and 90 credit hours in ME at UK I'd say I've had one 2 hour class in C++ and one 3 hour class in solid modeling. Most of my work has been around vector mechanics, thermodynamics and more calculus than one person should have to ever live through with seemingly no application to real world problems. The most computer work I've done lately is typing lab reports.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

thepoplin said:


> Erm... after 3 years and 90 credit hours in ME at UK I'd say I've had one 2 hour class in C++ and one 3 hour class in solid modeling. Most of my work has been around vector mechanics, thermodynamics and more calculus than one person should have to ever live through with seemingly no application to real world problems. The most computer work I've done lately is typing lab reports.


You must have a different curriculum that we do. I have already taken 1 computer design class and one drawing class in my frist year. This is just what i have been told by other higher class ME and MET students as well as professors.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, wish I had the math skills to be an Engineer. When BT needs a sales rep let me know!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> 3 yrs Design
> solidworks CAD
> 2 yrs as a CNC machinist prior to going back to school for BSE Mech


Cool. I have a few things in common with you.
I wish I had gotten my Mech. Eng. Degree. Manufacturing Technology was as close to it as I could at my school. 

15 years of Diecast Tooling Design
10 years of Solid modeling w/SolidWorks (SolidQuirks)
5 years of 3 Axis CNC Programming (wished I had newer machines)

Hey Crash, you ever worked on a Haas? Are they nice? I just use old Bridgeports, because if the toughness of the steels I have to machine.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

archery ham said:


> Cool. I have a few things in common with you.
> I wish I had gotten my Mech. Eng. Degree. Manufacturing Technology was as close to it as I could at my school.
> 
> 15 years of Diecast Tooling Design
> ...


I used Droop & Rein, OKK, Makino, one more i just cant remember (trode cutter) we have Haas here where i work now, (CNC Lathes) seem good.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

ZA206 said:


> You wanna move to Oregon?:wink:
> 
> -ZA


Lets see

better hunting
get away from MI for awhile
experience new things
meet new people
Dream job bow designer
with possibility to move to gun design with savage (maybe)

O i dont know sounds pretty tempting to me

if Martin was hiring i would definitely think about moving across the state, (closer to my wife's family)


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...interesting posting. Can I work from my home in Ohio?  ...I think my creditials would be in order. I have done alot of 3D design and engineering such as Mechincal, Thermal, Modal/Dynamics, Fatigue, etc. The pay scale and location are important of course.  Additionally, experienced in Systems Engineering/Requirements Management, Risk Management (i.e. FMEA's), business relations, etc.


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

crash_gsxr750 said:


> Lets see
> 
> better hunting
> get away from MI for awhile
> ...



I'd advise you to look into the state income taxes in Oregon, might change your mind.


----------



## BT Engineering (Jun 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

:thumb:

Thanks for posting on AT.


----------

